# 

## super gacek.

mam zamiar samemu otynkować ściane ,ale nie bardzo wiem czego ile mam wymieszać , jak ktoś wie to proszę o rade.

----------


## arek_s

oto odpowiedź na Twoje pytanie:

Przepisy na zaprawę tynkarską z cementu CEM I 32,5 do wykonania trójwarstwowego tynku cementowo-wapiennego

Pierwsza warstwa – obrzutka, druga warstwa – narzut, warstwa wierzchnia – gładź.

na 1 m3:
obrzutka:
- 190 kg cementu
- 106 kg wapna hydratyzowanego
- 1548 kg piasku
- 320 l wody

narzut: 
- 146 kg cementu
- 123 kg wapna hydratyzowanego
- 1597 kg piasku
- 310 l wody

gładź: 
- 100 kg cementu
- 111 kg wapna hydratyzowanego
- 1630 kg piasku
- 310 l wody 

na betoniarkę pojemności 200 l:
obrzutka:
- 30 kg (23 l) cementu
- 17 kg (34 l) wapna hydratyzowanego
- 248 kg (155 l) piasku
- 51 l wody

narzut:
- 23 kg (18 l) cementu
- 20 kg (40 l) wapna hydratyzowanego
- 255 kg (159 l) piasku
- 50 l wody

gładź: 
- 16 kg (12 l) cementu
- 18 kg (36 l) wapna hydratyzowanego
- 260 kg (163 l) piasku
- 50 l wody 

na worek cementu 25 kg:
obrzutka:
- 25 kg (19 l) cementu
- 14 kg (28 l) wapna hydratyzowanego
- 203 kg (127 l) piasku
- 42 l wody

narzut:
- 25 kg (19 l) cementu
- 21 kg (42 l) wapna hydratyzowanego
- 274 kg (171 l) piasku
- 53 l wody

gładź: 
- 25 kg (19 l) cementu
- 28 kg (56 l) wapna hydratyzowanego
- 408 kg (255 l) piasku
- 77 l wody 

Przygotowanie:
Do betoniarki wlewa się około 2/3 wody i wsypuje na zmianę cement i wapno, a gdy się połączą, dodaje piasek, resztę wody i miesza jeszcze trzy-cztery minuty. 

Czas zużycia:
Cementowo-wapienną zaprawę tynkarską powinno się zużyć w ciągu trzech godzin. 

Tynkowanie 

Obrzutka. Powinna mieć grubość 3-4 mm na ścianach i 4 mm na suficie. Zamiast z zaprawy cementowo-wapiennej można ją zrobić z bardzo rzadkiej zaprawy cementowej o dużej zawartości cementu. Jednak na zewnątrz i w pomieszczeniach narażonych na wilgoć lepsza jest obrzutka cementowo-wapienna.

Narzut. To najgrubsza warstwa tynku trójwarstwowego, ma 8-15 mm. Nanosi się ją po związaniu obrzutki, ale jeszcze przed jej stwardnieniem. Narzut wyrównuje się łatą, a w narożnikach pacą w kształcie kątownika.

Gładź. Stanowi wykończeniową warstwę tynku. Ma 1-3 mm grubości. Zaprawę narzuca się ręcznie na związany narzut i zaciera gładką pacą. Zaprawa na gładź zawiera bardzo drobny piasek i więcej wapna niż narzut – jest bardziej tłusta.

----------


## super gacek.

wielkie dzieki arek_s  zrobiłem jak pisałeś , wszystko ładnie sie kleilo i jak do tej pory tynk jest jeszcze na scianie . ogólnie wyszło bdb.

----------


## irek115

Mam pytanie dotyczące składu tynku cem-wapiennego urabianego w betoniarce na budowie i nakładanego maszynowo agregatem np. kaleta 150. Czy proporcje są takie same jak przy tynku ręcznym ? Czy można stosować plastyfikatory zamiast wapna ? Byłbym wdzięczny za przybliżenie tematu.     :bye:

----------


## Gumis194

Witam

Odgrzeję temat...potrzebuję rady odnośnie tynków na Ytong energo.Ściany zostały wstępnie "przejechane" klejem do zatapiania siatki (warstwa) ok 2mm.Czy na to moge teraz położyć tynki cementowo wapienne??Jeżeli tak to czy nadal stosować 3 warstwy (obrzutka,narzut,gładź)? Pomóżcie proszę :bash: 
A co z z tymi warstwami jeżeli zastosuję gotową zaprawę w workach?

----------


## bajanadjembe

Te z worków to przeważnie jednowarstwowe.
A dlaczego obkleiłeś ściany? A czy wklejałeś styro w ościeża okien?
Przy tynkach tradycyjnych trójwarstwowych do każdej warstway daje się piasek o innej granulacji (im dalej od muru, tym piasek drobniejszy). A na ytonga to powinno być więcej wapna w składzie. Teraz to mało komu chce się zwracać na to uwagę, gromadzić poszczególne składniki i potem odpowiednio je dozować. . Dlatego "nowoczesne" tynki pewnie nie będą żyły tyle co te tradycyjne, dla których trwałość określa się na min. 50-80 lat.

----------


## Gumis194

Powiem szczerze że do końca nie wiem po co ten klej został dany.Zrobiła to ekipa która murowała twierdząc że zabezpieczy to ściany przed deszczem do momentu zrobienia dachu żeby nie "naciągneły" wody....a teraz nie bardzo wiem co dalej począć z tym fantem...czytałem gdzieś że na Ytonga właśnie stosują tylko taki klej a potem gładź i nic więcej...więc może najsensowniej właśnie tak zrobić w tym przypadku?

----------


## bajanadjembe

*Gumis194*, ja też teraz "baruję się" z tynkami i tynkarzami. 
Nie wiem czy na kleju będzie dobrze trzymał się tynk tradycyjny. Może by u Ciebie teraz siatkę w kleju położyć (tak z 4mm) na dobry grunt, i znów grunt i na to cienkowarstwowy tynk mineralny i farba , albo jeszcze raz cienko klej, zatrzeć i pomalować (przynajmniej tak ktoś proponował robić u mnie na Quick-Mixie - trochę drogo wychodzi, robocizna 55,-/1m2 bez malowania)
Ale ja wiem, co tynk wapienno-cementowy, to tynk wapienno-cementowy.
Pozdrowienia

----------


## rkowal79

> oto odpowiedź na Twoje pytanie:
> 
> 
> Tynkowanie 
> 
> Obrzutka. Powinna mieć grubość 3-4 mm na ścianach i 4 mm na suficie. Zamiast z zaprawy cementowo-wapiennej można ją zrobić z bardzo rzadkiej zaprawy cementowej o dużej zawartości cementu. Jednak na zewnątrz i w pomieszczeniach narażonych na wilgoć lepsza jest obrzutka cementowo-wapienna.
> 
> Narzut. To najgrubsza warstwa tynku trójwarstwowego, ma 8-15 mm. Nanosi się ją po związaniu obrzutki, ale jeszcze przed jej stwardnieniem. Narzut wyrównuje się łatą, a w narożnikach pacą w kształcie kątownika.
> 
> Gładź. Stanowi wykończeniową warstwę tynku. Ma 1-3 mm grubości. Zaprawę narzuca się ręcznie na związany narzut i zaciera gładką pacą. Zaprawa na gładź zawiera bardzo drobny piasek i więcej wapna niż narzut – jest bardziej tłusta.


Witam wszystkich .
Na pewnbo część domu będziemy tynkować tynkiem C-W. Tzn będę tynkował bo w stanie surowym poradziłem sobie (szczególy w dzienniku) to i na wykończeniówce też dam radę  :smile: 

Pytanie moje jest takie:
czas wiązania czyli po jakim  czasie nakładać narzut  na obrzutkę, wiąże się to z czasem wiązania cementu, jak mocno musi być ta obrzutka związana - cement wiąże do 4 tyg.

To samo dotyczy czasu po którym nakładamy gładź na narzut. Nie chodzi mi o warunki ekstremalne typu upał 30'C lub 0'C które albo przyspieszają wiązanie lub je opóźniają wyraźnie.

Mam jeszcze 1 pytanie. Jak kłaść tynk (obrzutkę) na beton komórkowy (SOLBET) aby tynk nie odpadł. Czy trzeba gruntować bloczki suporeksu czyms??

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## bajanadjembe

Wystarczy je dobrze zlać wodą.
Obrzutka tężeje 1 - 2 dni, zależnie od pogody. Gdyby wyschła za bardzo, trzeba ja zwilżyć.. Powierzchnię narzutu po wyrównaniu warto troche porysować, to spowoduje, że warstwa wierzchnia będzie sie lepiej przyczepiać. A nonosi się tę warstwę po niezupenym przeschnięciu narzutu. To tyle z grubsza, co pamiętam.
No i dobrze jest to robić z użyciem listew tynkarskich (wtedy równiutko wychodzi) Przed nakadaniem ostatniej warstwy, usuwa się je (aluminiowe mogą zostać).

----------


## bajanadjembe

Jeszcze coś mi się przypomniało:
Te mieszanki cementowo wapienne (murarskie i tynkarskie) mają różne klasy, oznaczane literą M. Przy M stoi zawsze cyferka, która oznacza wytrzymałość na ściskanie. i trzeba pamiętać, że zaprawa tynkarska nie może być "mocniejsza" od podłoża, na które się ją używa.
Beton komórkowy (400) ma 2 MPa odporności na ściskanie, wiec zaprawa tynkarska powinna być klasy M2. A dla M2 w moich ściągach mam takie proporcje: 1:2,5:10,5 (cement : ciasto wapienne : piasek) (cement ten najzwyklejszy CEM I 32,5R).
Obrzutka (szpryc) może być mocniejsza, w kasie M5. 
Więc na ścianę z betonu komórkowego, tę pierwszą warstwę dawałabym w składzie- 1:1:6; 2. (narzut)- 1:2,5:10,5; 3. (gładź)-1:3:12 (cement : ciasto wapienne : piasek).
Nie wiem z jakiego betonu masz ściany (400, 500, 600). Jak więcej niż 400, to zaprawę tynkarską też mocniejszą możesz kręcić.

Dobrze byłoby, żeby* arek_s* wypowiedział się w temacie tych proporcji. (Tylko, że to 7 lat minęło). Może ktoś inny, aktywny na forum, dobrze w temacie rozeznany, się odezwie. Ja tylko inwetorem jestem, co to też poszukuje rozwiązania na swoją ścianę z betonu komórkowego.

Zazdraszczam męża Twojej żonie, *rkowal79.* (Zaraz do dziennika lecę)

Tu też coś znajdziesz: http://muratordom.pl/gotowe-rozwiaza...,146_1593.html ale dla podłoży min. 10 MPa.

----------


## Hołek

Witam, moje pytanie związane jest jak najbardziej z elewacją zewn.,ale...  :smile:  chcę obliczyć mniej więcej koszt jaki mnie czeka. Metraż domu przyjmuję w zaokrągleniu 200 m2. Fachowiec bierze ode mnie 20 zł za m2 za robociznę...teraz własciwa kwestia-ile potrzebuję worków cementu,ile worków wapna i ile ton piachu na taki metraż. Rozumiem, że zalezy od ubytków w scianach (poniemiecki dom),dlatego wyliczenia mogą być chwiejne,ale chcę wiedzieć mniej więcej ile mam na jesień szykować kasy... Pomożecie?  :smile:

----------


## rkowal79

Dzięki  za info o tynkach i wyrazy uznania za ciężką naszą pracę (moja przy budowie a żony przy dzieciach i mieszkaniu) ech..... skromny jestem ;p ;p

----------


## marekbo

> oto odpowiedź na Twoje pytanie:
> 
> Przepisy na zaprawę tynkarską z cementu CEM I 32,5 do wykonania trójwarstwowego tynku cementowo-wapiennego
> 
> Pierwsza warstwa – obrzutka, druga warstwa – narzut, warstwa wierzchnia – gładź.
> 
> na 1 m3:
> obrzutka:
> - 190 kg cementu
> ...



Witam,

Może ktoś mi przeliczyć na betoniarkę 120 (80L załadunku) będę bardzooo wdzięczny, lub podpowie przez ile podzielić.

pozdrawiam

----------


## atsyrut

Koleżanki i Koledzy.... 

ku przestrodze napisałem dosyć obszerny post... co prawda ta firma działa w moich okolicach - ale uważajcie na podobne firmy.... tylko pisząc o tym i informując innych - oddzielimy fachowców od "pozostałych" 

Sprawdzajmy , sprawdzajmy i jeszcze raz sprawdzajmy firmy przed rozpoczęciem robót..... umowy bardzo szczegółowe( z karami i gwarancjami) i płatne dopiero po usłudze. Odbiór prac przez rzeczoznawce budowlanego. 

Witam.

*Tynki wewnętrzne*

Jeśli ktoś w Sochaczewie lub okolicy chciałby skorzystać z z firmy JANBUD  http://janbud.firmy.net/ tel. 666 27 27 27 z Sochaczewa to niech zastanowi się kilka razy.... i uważnie przeczyta mój post i poinformuje każdą osobę która szuka tynkarzy…. 

Robią tynki i ocieplenia elewacji... ceny mają konkurencyjne, kontakt jest błyskawiczny, umówienie się na budowie żeby omówić prace – tez bez problemu. Zachwalanie tynków, ze są gotowe pod malowanie itd.  Generalnie zapowiadało się idealnie... 
Samo ogłoszenie wyglądało profesjonalnie i brzmiało: 

 Cytat:
_ „TYNKI TRADYCYJNE Cementowo-Wapienne Kwarcowe. Gotowe pod malowanie!!! Wszystkie składniki mieszane na budowie. DOCIEPLENIA BUDYNKÓW, atrakcyjne ceny, możliwość negocjacji. Faktury VAT. Tel.: 0 666 27 27 27 Zapraszamy! www.JanBud.info”_

rzeczywistość nie wygląda już tak różowo....


takie pęknięcia występowały na kilku ścianach - zaczęły pojawiac się po wyschnieciu tynków i ciągle pojawiają się nowe....


Potem miałem zobaczyć dwa trzy budynki po pracach firmy Janbud i zaczęły się schody. W końcu po kilku dniach udało się odwiedzić jedną budowę ( z pracami w trakcie) czyli niewiele było widać i nie można było poznać opinii inwestora po tynkach. To był moment, w którym powinienem podziękować i nie byłoby dalszej przygody. Niestety podjąłem ryzyko.


Z właścicielem Panem Sebastianem dokonałem pomiaru, ustaliliśmy cenę i spisaliśmy umowę. W trzy tygodnie miało być po tynkach. – niestety umowa nie zawierała informacji o karach. Mój kolejny błąd.
Goniłem elektryka bo tynkarze mieli wejść w poniedziałek 9 lipca 2012, facet uwijał się od 6:00 rano do 22:00 żeby wszystko zrobić. 8 go lipca w niedzielę wieczorem zrobił. Następnego dnia miała wejść na budowę ekipa tynkarzy od Pana Sebastiana. Niestety okazało się, że będą mieli kilka dni poślizgu, bo nie zdążą maszyny przywieźć, bo jakieś drobne poślizgi i inne prace... no coż zdarza się. Wstyd mi było tylko przed elektrykiem, którego goniłem, bo niby blokował tynkarzy....  Cały materiał potrzebny do pracy kupiłem w hurtowni wskazanej przesz Pana Sebastiana w takiej ilości jaką podał. ( miałem nadzieję, że ilości były wyliczone a nie strzelone z kosmosu) jak się potem okazało – ilości były wymyślone. ( zostało mi połowę listew tynkarskich, i listew przy okiennych, które można wyliczyć co do metra przed rozpoczęciem prac) no ale co to interesuje firmę – przecież to koszt inwestora. 



i kolejne pękniecia - prawdopodobnie źle dobrana mieszanka ( nierówne proporcje, piachu cementu, wapna) 


Klucze dostali 12 go lipca 2012 w czwartek, w piątek położyli szpryc na całej górze – i byłem po wrażeniem, w sobotę nic nie robili, w poniedziałek tez cisza... Zadzwonił  właściciel i mówi, że wyszła głupia sprawa bo ekipa zgubiła klucze, bali się powiedzieć o tym i dwa dni przestoju... potem z kilku pracowników zrobiło się ich dwóch z czego jeden tylko był po południu do wieczora.... reszta nie wiadomo gdzie... 
Dzwonię do szefa firmy i mówię jak jest – tydzień mija – płacę regularnie, wodę mają ,prąd też, materiał tyle ile chcieli też kupiłem a robota stoi...Zobowiązał się do 3 tygodni a czas leci. I znów ściemnianie, że dadzą radę , że nadrobią, że za zamki w drzwiach  zapłacą itd. cierpliwie czekam na dalszy rozwój wydarzeń. 
Jeden z pracowników pytał ile te zamki będą kosztować, bo to on zgubił klucze jak powiedział prawdopodobnie na drugiej budowę. Czyli wyjaśniła się sprawa gdzie jest połowa ekipy - na drugiej budowie... 



obróbka okien i drzwi - daleka od ideału.....

Chcą jak najlepiej bo mają robić elewację zewnętrzną jak się spiszą przy tynkach. Oczywiście słyszałem ze zrobili kilkanaście budynków ( ocieplenie ) tylko nie mogli żadnego pokazać – bo z właścicielem kontaktu nie ma, bo już ktoś mieszka, itd.... 
Dzwoni do mnie właściciel i mówi, że zabraknie wywrotki piachu i palety cementu –  dodam tylko, że spokojnie można przewidzieć, że za trzy dni skończy się piach czy cement – ale po przewidywać. Lepiej poinformować, że dziś się skończy i jutro nie będzie.... niech inwestor jak wróci z pracy o 19:00 szuka na szybko piachu i cementu. 



wykończenia przy belkach i innych elementach też nie nadaje się pod malowanie....

Powoli moje nerwy były na wyczerpaniu.... Wieczorem pojechałem na budowę wziąłem kartkę i długopis i pospisywałem co mnie boli. 

...fusy po kawie wylewa się na zewnątrz budynku a nie w róg pokoju, że pety można w puszkę pozbierać a nie rzucać gdzie popadnie, że powinien na początku prac oszacować, że do 650 metrów tynku potrzebuje tyle cementu i tyle piachu... i rozumiem, że można pomylić się o kilka worków ale nie o połowę, że nie mogę przez godzinę załatwić materiałów jak jestem w pracy... niech mówi mi o kończącym się materiale dwa dni wcześniej a nie, że skończyły się i nie ma jak pracować. Denerwują mnie poślizgi w czasie.... Ładnie zaczęli w kilka osób a teraz została jedna osoba... Rozumiem, że mają kilka budów jednocześnie i nie mam nic przeciwko – jeśli dobrze zarządza się ludźmi, i pracą w odniesieniu do harmonogramu... itd.... 


generalnie wszystkie narożniki docierane były nie piaskiem kwarcowym ale cementem z wodą i piachem... stąd ciemniejsze zabrwienia i bardzo chropowata i twarda i nierówna  powierzchnia.

Potem były dwa dni spokoju, porządeczek na budowie zero petów i wszystko poukładane. – i znów się zaczęło z psuciem maszyny, chorobą pracownika itd. Któregoś dnia wziąłem urlop, bo miałem umówionego hydraulika i ekipę do wylewek posadzek. Powiedziałem ze za 3 tygodnie tynkarze skończą. Hydraulik zdenerwował się bo trzymał termin dla mnie i poszedł na inną budowę – wylewkarze nic nie zrobią jak nie ma hydrauliki – i tak mi wszystko się posypało... a Pan Sebastian mów od razu powiedzieć, że tynki potrwają sześć tygodni.... 
Potem to już na prawdę było mi wszystko jedno... byłem wściekły na siebie... mijał 6 tydzień ich prac... miałem umówionego hydraulika, potem wylewkarzy do podłogi.. musiałem przekładać.... Hydraulik poszedł na druga budowę i miałem miesiąc przestoju... Wylewki też musiały poczekać aż wróci hydraulik.... 
Podczas tego urlopu rano pojechałem na budowę o 9:00  zobaczyć postępy prac... a tam cisza... o 10:00 jeden z pracowników przyjechał i zobaczył mnie to się zdziwił dlaczego nikogo nie ma.... wsiadł na skuter przywiózł brakującego pracownika... ( Szef na urlopie był, więc nie bardzo był z kim o tym porozmawiać) dzwonił tylko o kolejną transzę za wykonanie pracy.... Do południa chłopaki pracowali – potem „operator” maszyny pojechał do domu i został Pan od docierania.... taka zorganizowana ekipa. I wszystko to było wtedy gdy byłem na budowie.... zero stresu. 
Po skończonych tynkach Szef firmy przyszedł do mnie i powiedział, że niechcący urwał drzwiczki od szafki z bezpiecznikami
Na zakończenie robót gdzie miałem zapłacić ostatnią transzę Pan Sebastian powiedział, że źle policzyliśmy metraż i wyszło 100 metrów więcej.

URL=http://www.fotosik.pl][/URL]

tak wygląda powierzchnia "pod malowanie"  

Szkoda, że mam miękkie serce i liczyłem ponownie... fakt metrów było więcej, ale powinienem opierać się na tym co było na umowie wpisane.... tłumaczenia właściciela – „ciemno było jak mierzyliśmy” potraktowałem jako żarcik na rozluźnienie napiętej atmosfery. Pytałem dlaczego zatem położyli 100 metrów więcej tynku niż było w umowie.... przez 6 tygodni budynek przecież można było zmierzyć co do centymetra.... Teraz z perspektywy czasu wiem, że powinienem nie dopłacać ani złotówki i wezwać rzeczoznawcę do obioru prac tynkarskich.... 
Potem okazało się, że ocieplenia też nie zrobią – bo mają inne prace tynkarskie (współczuję inwestorom)
Całą zimę budynek ogrzewałem i tynki sobie schły.... po pełnym wyschnięciu – jak zapali się światło widać góry i doliny.... pod malowanie się nie nadają ( a miały być tak zrobione, że wystarczy pomalować i wszystk obędzie równiutko) wszystkie glify krzywe, tynk bardzo popękany. Narożniki nie były dotarte, w kilku miejscach widać pęknięcia na suficie.  Wezwałem firmę do malowania i nie podjęli się pracy – powiedzieli, że potem nie odebrałbym ich pracy i tak przygotowane podłoże nadaje się pod malowanie. W części do zerwania i położenia ponownie, a to co zostało to gipsowanie, dwie warstwy gładzi i docieranie..... Wszystkie narożniki przy oknach trzeba zerwać i jeszcze raz obsadzić pilnując żeby glify były równe. Faktycznie jak specjalista pokazał mi newralgiczne miejsca – załamałem się i zgłosiłem reklamacje. Na maile pan Sebastian nie odpowiadał więc zadzwoniłem – przyjechał obejrzał i był zdziwiony. Zastanawiał się też, dlaczego dopiero po 8 miesiącach zgłaszam reklamację. Powiedziałem, że zaczęły wychodzić pęknięcia i nierówności to zgłaszam. Pan Sebastian zrobił kilka zdjęć ( ale tylko najbardziej popękanej ściany) zapytał się czego oczekuje  i miał się odezwać. Oczywiście cisza. Napisałem maila, smsa i cisza.... no cóż widać że ta firma szanuje Klienta jak oczekuje zapłaty - potem ma go gdzieś.



kolejny narożnik w zbliżeniu - jak widac wszystko wymaga nałożenia warstwy gipsu, dwóch warstw gładzi i docierania... na naszym rynku to około 15 zł metr plus materiał. 

Łatwo policzyć - 15 * 650 metrów to prawie 10 tysiecy złotych plus materiał - to koszt który musze ponieść - bo tynki nie nadają się pod malowanie a niektóre ściany prawdopodobnie wymagają skucia i położenia od nowa... podobnie obróbka okien - glify krzywe i niestarannie wykończone. 

Wezwałem rzeczoznawcę, zrobił ekspertyzę i oczywiście wyszło że tynki są wadliwie położone… 
Teraz zastanawiam się nad sprawą sądową… pewnie trochę to potrwa ale cóż. Inaczej branża budowlana będzie składała się z fachowców i „fachowców”   
Piszmy o takich przypadkach – bo w ten sposób możemy pozbyć się nieuczciwych wykonawców.
Teraz powinienem obudować kominek, malować, kłaść podłogi i osadzać drzwi, szykować łazienki – a blokują mnie tynki. 



a tak wygląda utylizacja pozostałości po tynkach - oczywiście to wszystko zostaje na działce inwestora : wapno, cement, piach, inne śmieci... i na tym ma później coś wyrosnąć? 

Uczmy się na błędach innych... wyjdzie taniej i mniej nerwów.

CZEGO SIĘ NAUCZYŁEM? 


JEŚLI MAM WYDAĆ KILKANAŚCIE TYSIĘCY ZŁOTYCH NA JAKĄŚ PRACĘ – MUSZE ZOBACZYĆ KILKA PRAC WYKONANYCH PRZEZ FIRMĘ I POROZMAWIAĆ Z INWESTORAMI. 

ZAWIERAĆ SZCZEGÓŁOWE UMOWY Z KARAMI ZA NIETERMINOWOŚĆ, NIEDOKŁADNOŚĆ, A PRZEDE WSZYSTKIM GWARANCJĘ PO WYKONANIU USŁUGI 

ZLECIĆ ODBIÓR RZECZOZNAWCY – KOSZT 200-300 ZŁ JEST NICZYM PRZY EWENTUALNYCH PÓŹNIEJSZYCH NAPRAWACH ZA KILKANAŚCIE TYSIĘCY

PŁATNOŚĆ W CAŁOŚCI PO ZAKOŃCZENIU PRAC

Życzę wszystkim inwestorom powodzenia w trafnym wyborze ekip budowlanych....

----------

